# Fraser River Sturgeon



## stinkfoot (Sep 25, 2017)

6 foot 8 inches on stinkbait


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 25, 2017)

AWESOME!


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 25, 2017)

Monster!


----------

